# PubMed- History of Tonsillectomy Is Associated With Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*History of Tonsillectomy Is Associated With Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2011 Aug 19;

Authors: Basseri RJ, Chong K, Chang C, Pimentel M

PMID: 21857532 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

